# MTH two story passenger station and platforms, but no decals.



## herkulese (Feb 16, 2015)

I recently purchased one of the MTH two story Red Brick passenger stations with the small platform on each end, and the cover that extends across the front of the building between the end platforms. The dividers in the center of the two small covered platforms are just black plastic, as if there should be decals to go on them, but I went through the box, and never found any decals. Every pic that I have ever seen of these covered platforms, as well as with this set, shows commercial adds, or pics of some sort on these dividers. Should they have come with the set, or how do you get them? I am waiting for a call back from the local shop where I bought it, but thought I would post the question here as well.

Thanks,
Roger


----------



## herkulese (Feb 16, 2015)

I contacted MTH and was informed that the decals are not supplied with the structures.

Suggestions?


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Atlas has a station kit that says it includes decals. They may
be available as parts.

Try this:

http://www.hobbymasters.com/atlas-ho-scale-passenger-station-kit.aspx

I've been seeking Santa Fe Caboose and Loco decals. Surprisingly, as
popular as the SF trains are there are few decals available.

Don


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Make your own using your PC, or use dry transfer letters, available from Woodland Scenics and others.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Billboard signs*

herkulese;

There are many scale signs available. Check out walthers.com. The signs could be glued to the station billboards. Some signs are available as dry transfers, and possibly as decals.

Good luck;
Traction Fan


----------

